# Hufflepuff - Part 2



## fbb1964

New members can read Part 1 of this specific topic by clicking on this link provided >>>>>> Here <<<<<<<<

https://www.gumtree.co.za/a-busines...n/business-for-sale/1008885229300912647002509

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> I bet the pending trademark is for Monkey Fart E-juice !!


Should be everyone's ADV!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

That description is just confusing.

Allmost 1 mil for a business in Langebaan excluding inventory? And then it lists pg, vg, CBD. 

If it was for tourist business I would understand. But a CBD vape juice business in the middle of nowhere?

If it includes a lab they should have listed it at least.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> That description is just confusing.
> 
> Allmost 1 mil for a business in Langebaan excluding inventory? And then it lists pg, vg, CBD.
> 
> If it was for tourist business I would understand. But a CBD vape juice business in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> If it includes a lab they should have listed it at least.


Comes with an Inventory including 850 flavours yet no inventory available, they will just disappear into the night with your R950,000 probably all you get is a catalogue of unhappy customers who have been ripped off just like you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Comes with an Inventory including 850 flavours yet no inventory available, they will just disappear into the night with your R950,000 probably all you get is a catalogue of unhappy customers who have been ripped off just like you!



Or just loads of monkey fart juice.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

I might consider selling my Fishtank on Gumtree but a million Rand business sounds as fishy


Adephi said:


> Or just loads of monkey fart juice.


Now that sounds a bargain i can't afford to miss out on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

So if there is no inventory nor customer base then what are you buying ... goodwill perhaps?

from the looks of things the guys in langebaan are quite dope and there is a captive market?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

vicTor said:


> I bet the pending trademark is for Monkey Fart E-juice !!


No guys think HE ... ode le monkey rear (read accent on the letter E in rear)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudyJane

This is the same people and company, just a name change...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 11


----------



## CloudyJane

incredible_hullk said:


> So if there is no inventory nor customer base then what are you buying ... goodwill perhaps?
> 
> from the looks of things the guys in langebaan are quite dope and there is a captive market?


He lives in Laaiplek, Velddrif

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

CloudyJane said:


> He lives in Laaiplek, Velddrif


Seem to know a lot about him? We were the unofficial HufflePuff fan club but knew little but smelt a terrible smell!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudyJane

Timwis said:


> Seem to know a lot about him? We were the unofficial HufflePuff fan club but knew little but smelt a terrible smell!


Know much more. Tried that horrible juice before I knew better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CloudyJane

He is also the founder of Bergrivier Anti poaching unit. He isn't the flavor of the town. Got a whole lot of crap going on on Facebook with people in town that is exposing him as a fraud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Timwis

CloudyJane said:


> He is also the founder of Bergrivier Anti poaching unit. He isn't the flavor of the town. Got a whole lot of crap going on on Facebook with people in town that is exposing him as a fraud


You can tell them they are correct we exposed him and his dodgy family last year! Nasty with it as well so watch your step if you come into contact personally, we had members getting death threats and all sorts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

anti poaching ? how ironic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudyJane

Timwis said:


> You can tell them they are correct we exposed him and his dodgy family last year! Nasty with it as well so watch your step if you come into contact personally, we had members getting death threats and all sorts!


He love it to threat people. I think not all is okay upstairs with that guy. Apparently they were worked out of the previous town because of his BS

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sigh are they not bored yet...although to be fair this started way back in the day with the stupid Vape Hoodies so I expect an emergence again soon

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CloudyJane said:


> He is also the founder of Bergrivier Anti poaching unit. He isn't the flavor of the town. Got a whole lot of crap going on on Facebook with people in town that is exposing him as a fraud



He also apparently works for Google and the Hawks, or so he claimed in one of the many threats we recieved...his list of connections is endless

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CloudyJane said:


> View attachment 222677
> This is the same people and company, just a name change...



I feel like we need to register every single vape related domain we can think of just so these idiots cant create another website and scam more people, will do full background checks before selling them on to the next person lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 13


----------



## Timwis

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 222691


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## THE REAPER

For a place that made 5000 000 a month that is a bargain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudyJane

THE REAPER said:


> For a place that made 5000 000 a month that is a bargain.


I wonder why he is asking for donations for stickers for his vehicle if he made all that money... Maybe he don't use vape money to sponsor himself and the anti poaching project

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

CloudyJane said:


> I wonder why he is asking for donations for stickers for his vehicle if he made all that money... Maybe he don't use vape money to sponsor himself and the anti poaching project


Or maybe, just maybe he's a con artist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

CloudyJane said:


> View attachment 222677
> This is the same people and company, just a name change...



And the monkey is still farting.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> does the sale include some other company's VAT number ?
> 
> ...lol


So what about that slap chips airfyer recipe? Care to share???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## alex1501

I wouldn't make fun of them, they are known to send their dogs after you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chickenstrip

I found a death threat and name calling session in my Facebook inbox last week XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

But thats not all folks!, for a limited time only we will include a full set of syringes and a hardly used foam cup to do the mixing with.

Act fast, this is a never to be repeated once in a lifetime offer. 

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Chickenstrip

We should all make offers on the business. Try outbid each other and make promises.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

Chickenstrip said:


> We should all make offers on the business. Try outbid each other and make promises.


Lemme kick off with a high bid. $1. I've got a feeling I might win...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

ivc_mixer said:


> Lemme kick off with a high bid. $1. I've got a feeling I might win...


I raise you two zim dollar

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

Resistance said:


> I raise you two zim dollar


Damnit! I was hoping nobody would figure out my plan! Okay, too rich for my blood and too much for the place anyway.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Chickenstrip said:


> I found a death threat and name calling session in my Facebook inbox last week XD


I see you're talking from the grave!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> I raise you two zim dollar


I raise you two Monkey Farts and a camel's burp!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## eugene10111

He must be the BIG BAD WOLF FROM RED RIDING HOOD> I HUFFLE AND I PUFFLE, AND I BLOW MY BULL SHIT ANY WHICH WAY

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Resistance said:


> I raise you two zim dollar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Munro31

Maybe this guy just needs a hug?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I know we have at least one law professional in this group, and maybe they would like to chime in here? ....

In S.A we enjoy the right to freedom of expression, but it is important to remember that this right is limited. When one oversteps the limitations, it can lead to the defamation of another person’s name and reputation, and I'd like to issue a caution here;

Defamation is a part of the law of delict and can be *defined as ANY damaging statements made publicly with the intention to harm or do damage to someone’s name and or reputation*. In order for a person to succeed in a delictual claim of defamation, there are certain elements that must be present. The elements include wrongfulness, intention and the publication of a defamatory statement, or behaviour towards another. *Note that the law DOES NOT require the statement to be false in any way! *

These three elements that must be present;
Wrongfulness, as an element of defamation, is the infringement of a person’s right to his good name and reputation. It is irrelevant whether the person involved has suffered damages once the element of wrongfulness has been established. The appropriate test for wrongfulness will be the objective “_reasonable man test_".
In South African law, the onus of proof is on the person claiming that an act of defamation has occurred and he or she must submit proof that the violation was indeed wrongful. *It is NOT one of the requirements of defamation for the statements or actions to be false. Defamatory words that are true can also be actionable.*

The person making the defamatory statements must have had an intentional focus or will to damage another person’s reputation. Be it by statements or comments, he or she must have known at the time that what they were doing would be harmful to another person’s good name. The defendant in a defamation claim must raise a defence which proves that the element of unlawfulness or intention was never present.

Generally, the good name, respect or status of a person depends on the opinion others have of him or her and the core of defamation is the infringement of one’s good name. *When defamatory statements or behaviour have been published or a third party has been informed of the information, defamation arises*. When a third party isn’t made aware of the defamatory statements or actions relating to a person, his or her reputation cannot suffer damages. Therefore, publication is an important element of defamation.

Generally, this requirement is met if the statements or actions are made known to at least one other person other than the plaintiff himself/herself. Once the element of publication is established, the onus is on the plaintiff to prove that the defendant was responsible for the publication of such statement(s). Any person who repeats or merely confirms these defamatory statements can indirectly be held responsible for the publication thereof. It is not only the person who initially made the defamatory statements public, but also any other person who repeats or confirms it, who can be held responsible for the damage to a person’s reputation.

If the matter is heard in court, the two conflicting constitutional rights of dignity and privacy with that of the right to freedom of expression will be weighed up considering the facts, nonetheless ... *Is important thing to remember is that even though we enjoy the right to freedom of expression, this right is not absolute, and we must be mindful when exercising this right!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Munro31

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I know we have at least one law professional in this group, and maybe they would like to chime in here? ....
> 
> In S.A we enjoy the right to freedom of expression, but it is important to remember that this right is limited. When one oversteps the limitations, it can lead to the defamation of another person’s name and reputation, and I'd like to issue a caution here;
> 
> Defamation is a part of the law of delict and can be *defined as ANY damaging statements made publicly with the intention to harm or do damage to someone’s name and or reputation*. In order for a person to succeed in a delictual claim of defamation, there are certain elements that must be present. The elements include wrongfulness, intention and the publication of a defamatory statement, or behaviour towards another. *Note that the law DOES NOT require the statement to be false in any way! *
> 
> These three elements that must be present;
> Wrongfulness, as an element of defamation, is the infringement of a person’s right to his good name and reputation. It is irrelevant whether the person involved has suffered damages once the element of wrongfulness has been established. The appropriate test for wrongfulness will be the objective “_reasonable man test_".
> In South African law, the onus of proof is on the person claiming that an act of defamation has occurred and he or she must submit proof that the violation was indeed wrongful. *It is NOT one of the requirements of defamation for the statements or actions to be false. Defamatory words that are true can also be actionable.*
> 
> The person making the defamatory statements must have had an intentional focus or will to damage another person’s reputation. Be it by statements or comments, he or she must have known at the time that what they were doing would be harmful to another person’s good name. The defendant in a defamation claim must raise a defence which proves that the element of unlawfulness or intention was never present.
> 
> Generally, the good name, respect or status of a person depends on the opinion others have of him or her and the core of defamation is the infringement of one’s good name. *When defamatory statements or behaviour have been published or a third party has been informed of the information, defamation arises*. When a third party isn’t made aware of the defamatory statements or actions relating to a person, his or her reputation cannot suffer damages. Therefore, publication is an important element of defamation.
> 
> Generally, this requirement is met if the statements or actions are made known to at least one other person other than the plaintiff himself/herself. Once the element of publication is established, the onus is on the plaintiff to prove that the defendant was responsible for the publication of such statement(s). Any person who repeats or merely confirms these defamatory statements can indirectly be held responsible for the publication thereof. It is not only the person who initially made the defamatory statements public, but also any other person who repeats or confirms it, who can be held responsible for the damage to a person’s reputation.
> 
> If the matter is heard in court, the two conflicting constitutional rights of dignity and privacy with that of the right to freedom of expression will be weighed up considering the facts, nonetheless ... *Is important thing to remember is that even though we enjoy the right to freedom of expression, this right is not absolute, and we must be mindful when exercising this right!*


Agree, hug the bastards of the world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I know we have at least one law professional in this group, and maybe they would like to chime in here? ....
> 
> In S.A we enjoy the right to freedom of expression, but it is important to remember that this right is limited. When one oversteps the limitations, it can lead to the defamation of another person’s name and reputation, and I'd like to issue a caution here;
> 
> Defamation is a part of the law of delict and can be *defined as ANY damaging statements made publicly with the intention to harm or do damage to someone’s name and or reputation*. In order for a person to succeed in a delictual claim of defamation, there are certain elements that must be present. The elements include wrongfulness, intention and the publication of a defamatory statement, or behaviour towards another. *Note that the law DOES NOT require the statement to be false in any way! *
> 
> These three elements that must be present;
> Wrongfulness, as an element of defamation, is the infringement of a person’s right to his good name and reputation. It is irrelevant whether the person involved has suffered damages once the element of wrongfulness has been established. The appropriate test for wrongfulness will be the objective “_reasonable man test_".
> In South African law, the onus of proof is on the person claiming that an act of defamation has occurred and he or she must submit proof that the violation was indeed wrongful. *It is NOT one of the requirements of defamation for the statements or actions to be false. Defamatory words that are true can also be actionable.*
> 
> The person making the defamatory statements must have had an intentional focus or will to damage another person’s reputation. Be it by statements or comments, he or she must have known at the time that what they were doing would be harmful to another person’s good name. The defendant in a defamation claim must raise a defence which proves that the element of unlawfulness or intention was never present.
> 
> Generally, the good name, respect or status of a person depends on the opinion others have of him or her and the core of defamation is the infringement of one’s good name. *When defamatory statements or behaviour have been published or a third party has been informed of the information, defamation arises*. When a third party isn’t made aware of the defamatory statements or actions relating to a person, his or her reputation cannot suffer damages. Therefore, publication is an important element of defamation.
> 
> Generally, this requirement is met if the statements or actions are made known to at least one other person other than the plaintiff himself/herself. Once the element of publication is established, the onus is on the plaintiff to prove that the defendant was responsible for the publication of such statement(s). Any person who repeats or merely confirms these defamatory statements can indirectly be held responsible for the publication thereof. It is not only the person who initially made the defamatory statements public, but also any other person who repeats or confirms it, who can be held responsible for the damage to a person’s reputation.
> 
> If the matter is heard in court, the two conflicting constitutional rights of dignity and privacy with that of the right to freedom of expression will be weighed up considering the facts, nonetheless ... *Is important thing to remember is that even though we enjoy the right to freedom of expression, this right is not absolute, and we must be mindful when exercising this right!*




The guy sold prohibited items in direct contravention of the law, at highly inflated prices (Profiteering) and issued death threats and threats of GBH left right and center. He must come with whatever suite he wants to, there is enough proof. I personally think, and nothing will change my mind, that he is an utter knobsack and all-round bad person.

One must first have character if it is to be defamed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

How it works in the UK is you say someone is a W**ker, they take you to court for calling them a w**ker and then the court agrees they are a W**ker!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The guy sold prohibited items in direct contravention of the law, at highly inflated prices (Profiteering) and issued death threats and threats of GBH left right and center. He must come with whatever suite he wants to, there is enough proof. I personally think, and nothing will change my mind, that he is an utter knobsack and all-round bad person.
> 
> One must first have character if it is to be defamed.



Whilst on a personal level I agree wholeheartedly with your statement that one must have character if it is to be defamed, however the law specifically states; 
"*It is NOT one of the requirements of defamation for the statements or actions to be false. Defamatory words that are true can also be actionable".*
I am simply suggesting we minimize any risk(s) here ... Let's keep it clean and play the game, not the player 
*
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964

Just one simple question if I may. Why has this scammer mob that has been unmasked ages ago not been prosecuted or investigated by now? By saps, SARS. Carte Blanche etc..Who is speaking up for the victims of this scam? It's still happening in fact the scam just got a lot bigger. The complete scam was exposed a long time ago in part 1 of this topic that can be accessed and read in it's entirety by clicking on the link provided in the first post in this specific thread. The bigger picture of exactly what was discussed and said, including by the CEO of this scam ring, is more than enough evidence required to warrant an investigation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

fbb1964 said:


> Just one simple question if I may. Why has this scammer mob that has been unmasked ages ago not been prosecuted or investigated by now? By saps, SARS. Carte Blanche etc..Who is speaking up for the victims of this scam? It's still happening in fact the scam just got a lot bigger. The complete scam was exposed a long time ago in part 1 of this topic that can be accessed and read in it's entirety by clicking on the link provided in the first post in this specific thread. The bigger picture of exactly what was discussed and said, including by the CEO of this scam ring, is more than enough evidence required to warrant an investigation.



The SAP, as I understand the status quo, seem to prefer a charge being laid by members of the public, as then they don't need to investigate. 
They can rely on the evidence provided by the complainant, along with the public prosecutors yay or nay, (_which is dependent upon the evidence provided_), to which they then simply arrest and deliver to court.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> knobsack



don’t be mean to knobsacks

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Munro31 said:


> Maybe this guy just needs a hug?



A straightjacket would provide an all-embracing hug.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ja nee kyk. Die wiel draai.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I know we have at least one law professional in this group, and maybe they would like to chime in here? ....
> 
> In S.A we enjoy the right to freedom of expression, but it is important to remember that this right is limited. When one oversteps the limitations, it can lead to the defamation of another person’s name and reputation, and I'd like to issue a caution here;
> 
> Defamation is a part of the law of delict and can be *defined as ANY damaging statements made publicly with the intention to harm or do damage to someone’s name and or reputation*. In order for a person to succeed in a delictual claim of defamation, there are certain elements that must be present. The elements include wrongfulness, intention and the publication of a defamatory statement, or behaviour towards another. *Note that the law DOES NOT require the statement to be false in any way! *
> 
> These three elements that must be present;
> Wrongfulness, as an element of defamation, is the infringement of a person’s right to his good name and reputation. It is irrelevant whether the person involved has suffered damages once the element of wrongfulness has been established. The appropriate test for wrongfulness will be the objective “_reasonable man test_".
> In South African law, the onus of proof is on the person claiming that an act of defamation has occurred and he or she must submit proof that the violation was indeed wrongful. *It is NOT one of the requirements of defamation for the statements or actions to be false. Defamatory words that are true can also be actionable.*
> 
> The person making the defamatory statements must have had an intentional focus or will to damage another person’s reputation. Be it by statements or comments, he or she must have known at the time that what they were doing would be harmful to another person’s good name. The defendant in a defamation claim must raise a defence which proves that the element of unlawfulness or intention was never present.
> 
> Generally, the good name, respect or status of a person depends on the opinion others have of him or her and the core of defamation is the infringement of one’s good name. *When defamatory statements or behaviour have been published or a third party has been informed of the information, defamation arises*. When a third party isn’t made aware of the defamatory statements or actions relating to a person, his or her reputation cannot suffer damages. Therefore, publication is an important element of defamation.
> 
> Generally, this requirement is met if the statements or actions are made known to at least one other person other than the plaintiff himself/herself. Once the element of publication is established, the onus is on the plaintiff to prove that the defendant was responsible for the publication of such statement(s). Any person who repeats or merely confirms these defamatory statements can indirectly be held responsible for the publication thereof. It is not only the person who initially made the defamatory statements public, but also any other person who repeats or confirms it, who can be held responsible for the damage to a person’s reputation.
> 
> If the matter is heard in court, the two conflicting constitutional rights of dignity and privacy with that of the right to freedom of expression will be weighed up considering the facts, nonetheless ... *Is important thing to remember is that even though we enjoy the right to freedom of expression, this right is not absolute, and we must be mindful when exercising this right!*


I thought Valdemort ( he whom must not be mentioned ) was a fictional character. Am I mistaken?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Timwis said:


> How it works in the UK is you say someone is a W**ker, they take you to court for calling them a w**ker and then the court agrees they are a W**ker!!!!!


God save the Queen!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The SAP, as I understand the status quo, seem to prefer a charge being laid by members of the public, as then they don't need to investigate.
> They can rely on the evidence provided by the complainant, along with the public prosecutors yay or nay, (_which is dependent upon the evidence provided_), to which they then simply arrest and deliver to court.


True, I reported a crime and our best in blue would do nothing unless I was able to identify (Name and Address) the culprit. Awesome service SAPS and Cape Town Metro Police!

Perhaps we need more laws.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudyJane

Raindance said:


> True, I reported a crime and our best in blue would do nothing unless I was able to identify (Name and Address) the culprit. Awesome service SAPS and Cape Town Metro Police!
> 
> Perhaps we need more laws.
> 
> Regards


That info is no problem

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Not related to any events at Hogwarts.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This showed up on my Facebook memories today, had a good laugh and then remembered that he re-emerged on the forum and thought I would share it with you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

geeez, so these clowns have been around a long time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31

Oh it's the hug guy! He just needs love!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

What a nutter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew

https://www.fda.gov/inspections-com...ing-letters/vaprwear-gear-llc-605195-04272020

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

What a tosser! Here is a song all about him!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## fbb1964

Raindance said:


> True, I reported a crime and our best in blue would do nothing unless I was able to identify (Name and Address) the culprit. Awesome service SAPS and Cape Town Metro Police!
> 
> Perhaps we need more laws.
> 
> Regards


I saw this interesting quote recently.
We have a over abundance of laws but a complete absence of justice. It's true! Especially since covid and lockdowns.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Raindance said:


> True, I reported a crime and our best in blue would do nothing unless I was able to identify (Name and Address) the culprit. Awesome service SAPS and Cape Town Metro Police!
> 
> Perhaps we need more laws.
> 
> Regards



So, if you are not able to name the culprit, then what do you want the police to do? Could you give them ANYTHING to go on?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

zadiac said:


> So, if you are not able to name the culprit, then what do you want the police to do? Could you give them ANYTHING to go on?


Most crimes you wouldn't know names and addresses, that's for the police to try and find out when they investigate, it's called "Police Work", that's what the Police are supposed to do!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH

They won't investigate a murder unless the victim gives a written statement.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac

Timwis said:


> Most crimes you wouldn't know names and addresses, that's for the police to try and find out when they investigate, it's called "Police Work", that's what the Police are supposed to do!



No friend, it only works like that in the movies. If the complainant can't give us ANYTHING to go on, and there are no leads to follow, then it's a dead investigation.
If someone reports a robbery to me with NOTHING from his/her side to go on then the case is closed without further investigation. Most people do not understand how much resources it takes to investigate a case.
We do the initial legwork like ask people in the vicinity if they'd seen or heard anything near where the crime was committed and also reach out to informants, but if that doesn't pan out, then the case is closed, especially if the complainant cannot give us any descriptions, registration numbers, names or anything else. Then there's nothing to go on and we don't. That's how it works outside of the movies.
So, I DO know Police Work as I've done it for 31 years and I tried my best. I know how it works.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@zadiac i tend to agree with you in terms of SAPS. But again SA is worryingly understaffed with senior police officers.

Keep in mind that @Timwis is from the UK and their investigation methods as well as police numbers are completely different to what we have.

Unfortunately for every excellent SAPS officer theres 2 corrupt ones. And no im not sucking this out of my thumb. First hand experience.

In not bad mouthing anyone. I have upmost respect for the SAPS and if it wasnt for a Sergeant in the SAPS i would have never found my daughter when the nutter ex kidnapped her, but to compare apples with oranges is not constructive

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> @zadiac i tend to agree with you in terms of SAPS. But again SA is worryingly understaffed with senior police officers.
> 
> Keep in mind that @Timwis is from the UK and their investigation methods as well as police numbers are completely different to what we have.
> 
> Unfortunately for every excellent SAPS officer theres 2 corrupt ones. And no im not sucking this out of my thumb. First hand experience.
> 
> In not bad mouthing anyone. I have upmost respect for the SAPS and if it wasnt for a Sergeant in the SAPS i would have never found my daughter when the nutter ex kidnapped her, but to compare apples with oranges is not constructive



I did keep that in mind when I answered him and I know it differs vastly in the UK compared to here, but wanting a detective to "pull a suspect out of a hat" is impossible, no matter how hard we try.

There are still some of us "old men" left in the service that joined because it was a calling, but we're farting against the wind at this point and that is why we're all retiring. I finish this year. I've had enough. I've done my part for what it's worth and it's clear that I cannot do anymore. It saddens me, but it's time to leave. I've seen more experienced honest police officers leave last year than ever before. It's scary. 
I would have stayed until proper retirement age if it wasn't for my injuries so I'm leaving for medical reasons mostly but also because of internal pressure and politics that we can do nothing about. Trust me, we tried. The bad ones are just too well connected to the bad ones up top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

zadiac said:


> I did keep that in mind when I answered him and I know it differs vastly in the UK compared to here, but wanting a detective to "pull a suspect out of a hat" is impossible, no matter how hard we try.
> 
> There are still some of us "old men" left in the service that joined because it was a calling, but we're farting against the wind at this point and that is why we're all retiring. I finish this year. I've had enough. I've done my part for what it's worth and it's clear that I cannot do anymore. It saddens me, but it's time to leave. I've seen more experienced honest police officers leave last year than ever before. It's scary.
> I would have stayed until proper retirement age if it wasn't for my injuries so I'm leaving for medical reasons mostly but also because of internal pressure and politics that we can do nothing about. Trust me, we tried. The bad ones are just too well connected to the bad ones up top.



I feel you. My uncle was basically forced out of the detective unit after 35 years.

Like you said, you joined for the cause. Which is commendable. 
Unfortunately with others, its just a means to an end.

But thank you @zadiac for your service. SAPS members like you will be sorely missed.

I salute you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

SmokeyJoe said:


> I feel you. My uncle was basically forced out of the detective unit after 35 years.
> 
> Like you said, you joined for the cause. Which is commendable.
> Unfortunately with others, its just a means to an end.
> 
> But thank you @zadiac for your service. SAPS members like you will be sorely missed.
> 
> I salute you!



Your thanks is appreciated sir.
There's one thing I will miss when I leave. The look of relief and/or satisfaction on people's faces when I've helped them, i.e. recovered a stolen vehicle or a missing child or arresting a wrongdoer that harmed them, etc. That was what it was about for me. I've been offered money before by people during my career to do "other" things. I'm proud and glad to say that I've never accepted. Apart from being illegal, it just feels wrong. I'm also proud to say that those that offered me money in the past went straight to the cells after the offer. That was also satisfying. 

Another thing that annoys me a bit, is that people mistake us and the justice system as being one. It's not. Many criminals go back on the streets because of incompetence and corruption in the justice system. The courts. You have no idea!
I myself once arrested a state prosecutor for corruption and had him convicted. My sister-in-law arrested quite a few prosecutors, magistrates and top cops in her life and brought them to justice. She is a member of the hawks and one of the best detectives in the country. She married my brother a year ago. He also has been a top detective for 33 years now. Runs in the family....lol.

To come back to the point, there are so many corrupt prosecutors and magistrates out there and that makes the jobs of the "straight" police detectives even more challenging. It really looks like a lost cause sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

zadiac said:


> Your thanks is appreciated sir.
> There's one thing I will miss when I leave. The look of relief and/or satisfaction on people's faces when I've helped them, i.e. recovered a stolen vehicle or a missing child or arresting a wrongdoer that harmed them, etc. That was what it was about for me. I've been offered money before by people during my career to do "other" things. I'm proud and glad to say that I've never accepted. Apart from being illegal, it just feels wrong. I'm also proud to say that those that offered me money in the past went straight to the cells after the offer. That was also satisfying.
> 
> Another thing that annoys me a bit, is that people mistake us and the justice system as being one. It's not. Many criminals go back on the streets because of incompetence and corruption in the justice system. The courts. You have no idea!
> I myself once arrested a state prosecutor for corruption and had him convicted. My sister-in-law arrested quite a few prosecutors, magistrates and top cops in her life and brought them to justice. She is a member of the hawks and one of the best detectives in the country. She married my brother a year ago. He also has been a top detective for 33 years now. Runs in the family....lol.
> 
> To come back to the point, there are so many corrupt prosecutors and magistrates out there and that makes the jobs of the "straight" police detectives even more challenging. It really looks like a lost cause sometimes.


I just wish there were more officers like you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> I did keep that in mind when I answered him and I know it differs vastly in the UK compared to here, but wanting a detective to "pull a suspect out of a hat" is impossible, no matter how hard we try.
> 
> There are still some of us "old men" left in the service that joined because it was a calling, but we're farting against the wind at this point and that is why we're all retiring. I finish this year. I've had enough. I've done my part for what it's worth and it's clear that I cannot do anymore. It saddens me, but it's time to leave. I've seen more experienced honest police officers leave last year than ever before. It's scary.
> I would have stayed until proper retirement age if it wasn't for my injuries so I'm leaving for medical reasons mostly but also because of internal pressure and politics that we can do nothing about. Trust me, we tried. The bad ones are just too well connected to the bad ones up top.



This is truly worrying @zadiac 

But on another note - thanks for all your efforts over the past few decades to try keep us safe
I salute you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> What a tosser! Here is a song all about him!
> 
> View attachment 225422

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## eugene10111

zadiac said:


> I did keep that in mind when I answered him and I know it differs vastly in the UK compared to here, but wanting a detective to "pull a suspect out of a hat" is impossible, no matter how hard we try.
> 
> There are still some of us "old men" left in the service that joined because it was a calling, but we're farting against the wind at this point and that is why we're all retiring. I finish this year. I've had enough. I've done my part for what it's worth and it's clear that I cannot do anymore. It saddens me, but it's time to leave. I've seen more experienced honest police officers leave last year than ever before. It's scary.
> I would have stayed until proper retirement age if it wasn't for my injuries so I'm leaving for medical reasons mostly but also because of internal pressure and politics that we can do nothing about. Trust me, we tried. The bad ones are just too well connected to the bad ones up top.




College 1993 - left 2005 after I got shot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

eugene10111 said:


> College 1993 - left 2005 after I got shot



Oh dear! Hope you healed completely mate.
Yeah, it's a dangerous job. Got shot at quite a few times while I was working down in Natal in PMB. Wasn't easy. Never got hit though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> This is truly worrying @zadiac
> 
> But on another note - thanks for all your efforts over the past few decades to try keep us safe
> I salute you



Thanks @Silver and you're welcome.
It's been a wild ride, but it's time to wind down...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Silver and you're welcome.
> It's been a wild ride, but it's time wind down...lol



you deserve it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964

CloudyJane said:


> He is also the founder of Bergrivier Anti poaching unit. He isn't the flavor of the town. Got a whole lot of crap going on on Facebook with people in town that is exposing him as a fraud


Probably making sure he gets first dibs at rhino horn for the overseas market by the looks of it..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

Thank you @zadiac for your service. SAPS members like you will be sorely missed.

I salute you!

This cannot be said enough. As a Think Bike Marshal for events, I have had to deal with both SAPS and Metro and Provincial on many occasions. Opened my eyes plenty.

So I will say it again, Thank you for your service and you have my respect.

Edit:
Good Morning Zadiac

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

FYI, They have another new business:

Pro-Diet | Facebook
Johan Du Plessis | Facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 3


----------



## fbb1964

Unbelievable! 

A recent full business review dated 11 March 2021 of Hufflepuff I found today.

https://www.hellopeter.com/hufflepu...est-juice-best-service-and-best-price-3422224







A review of Hufflepuff - Premium Vape Liquid (CBD)
Written by: Lana T | 11 Mar 2021, 01:25


Lana T

1 reviews | Active since Mar 2014

11 Mar 2021, 01:25
HUFFLEPUFF Highly recommended, Best Juice, Best Service and BEST price

It seems there was plenty of controversy with regards to who owns Hufflepuff! The Director is Leanda Du Plessis. In my opinion a real people pleaser. In June I bought stock from an AGENT Danielle Du Plessis, who stole my money and stock ordered, and simply blocked me off all social media. Needless to say, I phoned head office and god hold of Leanda who was not even aware of the sale, because It seems Danielle was selling her stock and steeling the money! She Told me about another Client who accused her of theft named ANRE and ANDRE who also bought a large amount of stock, but unlike me they actually got their stock and Leanda was aware of the sale. Andre and Danielle was in constant communication and It turns out Andre sent back abused units and reported them FAULTY. HE expected Hufflepuff to replace units that were badly abused by Himself. NOW back to my story. Leanda Said she would follow up with Danielle with regards to my order. It was less then an hour when she phone me back. Talk about fast service She informed me that Danielle denies even doing business with me, obviously trying to save her own skin, but I had furnished Leanda with the whatsapp conversations as well as the proof of payment. Leanda did not hesitate to offer me a replacement order that she would pay out of her own packet, seeing that Danielle stole my money. She not only offered to send me what I ordered but also game me extra goodies! I must say, that is fantastic client service and I was more then happy with this arrangement. Two days Later my order arrived via The courier Guy. Products were neatly packaged. Bottles were sealed and beautifully labeled and to my surprise I saw Leanda not only gave me 3 extra devices free of charge, she also included a voucher for 40% discount on my next order as well as 25 60ml Bottles of FREE Vape Juice. She also informed me that I could rest assure that Danielle was fired. I was on cloud 9 I could not wait to test the new juice, and I must say. THEIR JUICE WAS AMAZING! Amongst the flavors just to name a few was Unicorn Vomit, RY4 Tobacco and Monsoon, and they were delicious. There was so many I handed them out to friends and Family who were just as impressed as I was. My 5 Star Review is to say a HUGE thank you to Leanda for going up and above expectation in a unseeingly difficult situation. I will Definably Support you again and so will all the people who i have told. Your CBD Vape juice is just as amazing, and I love the fact that you stand out from the crowd by not using isolate like everyone else but Directly infused CBD. The Mary jane 420 flavor was the cherry on the cake HUFFLEPUFF PREMUIM VAPE JUICE is Highly recommended and prices are really affordable

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH

fbb1964 said:


> Unbelievable!
> 
> A recent full business review dated 11 March 2021 of Hufflepuff I found today.
> 
> https://www.hellopeter.com/hufflepu...est-juice-best-service-and-best-price-3422224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A review of Hufflepuff - Premium Vape Liquid (CBD)
> Written by: Lana T | 11 Mar 2021, 01:25
> 
> 
> Lana T
> 
> 1 reviews | Active since Mar 2014
> 
> 11 Mar 2021, 01:25
> HUFFLEPUFF Highly recommended, Best Juice, Best Service and BEST price
> 
> It seems there was plenty of controversy with regards to who owns Hufflepuff! The Director is Leanda Du Plessis. In my opinion a real people pleaser. In June I bought stock from an AGENT Danielle Du Plessis, who stole my money and stock ordered, and simply blocked me off all social media. Needless to say, I phoned head office and god hold of Leanda who was not even aware of the sale, because It seems Danielle was selling her stock and steeling the money! She Told me about another Client who accused her of theft named ANRE and ANDRE who also bought a large amount of stock, but unlike me they actually got their stock and Leanda was aware of the sale. Andre and Danielle was in constant communication and It turns out Andre sent back abused units and reported them FAULTY. HE expected Hufflepuff to replace units that were badly abused by Himself. NOW back to my story. Leanda Said she would follow up with Danielle with regards to my order. It was less then an hour when she phone me back. Talk about fast service She informed me that Danielle denies even doing business with me, obviously trying to save her own skin, but I had furnished Leanda with the whatsapp conversations as well as the proof of payment. Leanda did not hesitate to offer me a replacement order that she would pay out of her own packet, seeing that Danielle stole my money. She not only offered to send me what I ordered but also game me extra goodies! I must say, that is fantastic client service and I was more then happy with this arrangement. Two days Later my order arrived via The courier Guy. Products were neatly packaged. Bottles were sealed and beautifully labeled and to my surprise I saw Leanda not only gave me 3 extra devices free of charge, she also included a voucher for 40% discount on my next order as well as 25 60ml Bottles of FREE Vape Juice. She also informed me that I could rest assure that Danielle was fired. I was on cloud 9 I could not wait to test the new juice, and I must say. THEIR JUICE WAS AMAZING! Amongst the flavors just to name a few was Unicorn Vomit, RY4 Tobacco and Monsoon, and they were delicious. There was so many I handed them out to friends and Family who were just as impressed as I was. My 5 Star Review is to say a HUGE thank you to Leanda for going up and above expectation in a unseeingly difficult situation. I will Definably Support you again and so will all the people who i have told. Your CBD Vape juice is just as amazing, and I love the fact that you stand out from the crowd by not using isolate like everyone else but Directly infused CBD. The Mary jane 420 flavor was the cherry on the cake HUFFLEPUFF PREMUIM VAPE JUICE is Highly recommended and prices are really affordable



Some familiar spelling and grammar in that ‘review’.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Weird she forgot to mention their premium vape juice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 232314
> 
> Weird she forgot to mention their premium vape juice


Maybe it's so popular that is was sold out when she sent herself... err.... I mean they sent her 1,5L of free juice...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

DavyH said:


> Some familiar spelling and grammar in that ‘review’.


You wouldn't be suggesting they are inventing people and reviewing their own service, not HufflePuff, surely!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> You wouldn't be suggesting they are inventing people and reviewing their own service, not HufflePuff, surely!


Keep it in the family name, Faf should get his bats sponsored by Hufflepuff, i have noticed the Director keeps changing but always a Du Plessis!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------

